# Carribean



## Reno (Mar 14, 2006)

Anyone know which islands have topless sunbathing other than St Martin?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 14, 2006)

Curacao, Dutch Antilles has alot of topless affair.  At least the Dutch beaches.


----------



## SteveB (Mar 14, 2006)

Aruba in front of several Eagle beach resorts such as the Bucuti (great resort for couples), Manchebo beach (both of these are not timeshare) and saw several young ladies on the upper end from La Cabana.  Its not specifically allowed in Aruba but since these resorts get many European visitors, a number of them do go topless without being hassled.  We were at the Costa Linda and they have a beach patrol that ensures that it does not happen as one girl was told to put her top back on when we were on the beach.  Much less prevalent (if at all) on Palm beach.  Head for the Hedonism resorts in Jamaica or some of the resorts in the DR.


----------



## Aldo (Mar 15, 2006)

I've gone topless all over the Carribean, and all over the world.


----------

